# D. Leucomelas tadpole pool



## Wasatch.Herp.Supply (Nov 14, 2012)

The pool is at the bottom of a small waterfall that is turned off when they are producing eggs. I allow them to raise one tadpole at a time in the pool. Pull the rest. Waterfall and pool are carved GS with tan silicone and sand on top.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome! nice little nursery


----------



## Wasatch.Herp.Supply (Nov 14, 2012)

Only let me attach one photo. Here's another.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice looking frog! Congrats on the tadpoles

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice I was thinking of doing the same. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Cute scene mom-with-tad; and nice tank. I like the idea of letting them raise one or two tads. 

Maybe this is obvious to others, but can you please tell me what "tan silicon" is?


----------



## Wasatch.Herp.Supply (Nov 14, 2012)

Most silicone safe for vivs is black or clear but a while back I found some tan/ skin color silicone at an aquarium store.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I like it! Very cool idea and simple to boot.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

like the idea a lot....but never having done it before, how do you remove the rest of the tads/eggs??


----------



## Wasatch.Herp.Supply (Nov 14, 2012)

Eggs are lain in a petri dish and left in tank. Once tadpoles hatch I wait until one or a few have been transported to pool. If more than one has been transported, use a turkey blaster to remove extra tads. Follow basic tadpole requirements from there except really make sure not to over feed. I give the tadpoles raised in these pools way fewer tadpole bites because they end up getting fruit flies almost daily. Also, if your tank runs on the warm side you could have issues with froglets morphing too quick.


----------



## Wasatch.Herp.Supply (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha autocorrect thought I meant "turkey blaster". I meant turkey BASTER.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Congrats.

Very cool.

Most people just put them in Deli Cups.

Nice to see something new.

How many Tadpoles do you get per Clutch?


----------



## Wasatch.Herp.Supply (Nov 14, 2012)

My female leuc has given me 7 eggs at a time since her first clutch. Never had an infertile egg from her. Only one tadpole at a time is raised in the pool, the rest are done in deli cups.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

cool photo  I find it nice to let my terribilis raise a few in their viv, it seems the froglets raised by the parents develop faster than ones in grow out tubs.


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

Wasatch.Herp.Supply said:


> Haha autocorrect thought I meant "turkey blaster". I meant turkey BASTER.


Is that not what we all use, turkey blasters?


----------

